# Ostfriesische Inseln



## AndyAusMonheim (22. November 2004)

Hallo liebes Forum,

 ich wende mich mal mit dieser Frage an Euch in der Hoffnung, dass mir einer von Euch weiterhelfen kann:

 Ich bin mehr oder weniger regelmässig auf einer kleinen ostfrisischen Insel (Baltrum, vielleicht kennt sie ja wer  ). Gerne würde ich dort auch einmal angeln, aber die Frage ist nun wie, mit was und wo...
 Soll ich mich hier am sinnvollsten mit der Brandungsangelei beschäftigen oder lieber zur Hafenmole ziehen!? Es gibt zwischen den Inseln auch seeeehr tiefe Rinnen, z.B. zwischen Baltrum und Norderney (Gatts heissen die glaube ich?!?!?), in denen bei Ebbe und Flut eine enorme Strömung herrscht und die nicht uninteressant aussehen.

 Ich habe leider noch keinerlei Erfahrung, was das Fischen in der Nordsee anbelangt. Die Einheimischen halten mit Ihren Tipps recht grosszügig hinterm Berg #c, wobei glaube ich aber eher die Fischerei mit Stellnetzen im Wattenmeer ausgeübt wird?!?! Jedenfalls sprachen sie mal in meiner Anwesenheit davon, genau weiss ich das nicht...

 Wenn sich einer von Euch schon ein wenig bis ein wenig mehr mit der Fischerei auf den Nordseeinseln beschäftigt hat (ich glaube schon den ein oder anderen hier entdeckt zu haben?!) und mir vielleicht ein paar grundlegende Anfängertipps zukommen lassen könnte, z.B. über die zu erwartenden Fischarten und ein paar Gerätetipps, würde ich mich echt freuen!

 Dankeschön schonmal im voraus und bis bald,
 Andy


----------



## Lotte (22. November 2004)

*AW: Ostfriesische Inseln*

moin-moin,

 ich hoffe mal, daß ich dir helfen kann: 

 ich würde die brandungsangelei auf baltrum getrost vergessen (ich kann es aber nur vom hörensagen beurteilen!!! wenn überhaupt haste im hafen mit wattwürmern ne möglichkeit!!! in den prielen wird es bei ebbe sehr schwer werden zu fischen!!! strömung extrem und nicht gerade ungefährlich, wenn du weiter vom land weg bist!!! das wasser kommt sehr, sehr schnell!!! du kannst aber buttgrabbeln machen!!!! dabei gehst du in den prielen (barfuß) wenn du dann auf nen butt trittst, greifste schnell mit den händen zu!!! ist unwarscheinlich witzig!!!


----------



## burti (22. November 2004)

*AW: Ostfriesische Inseln*

Hallo Andy,

ohne die Gewässer um Baltrum zu kennen würde ich mal tippen, dass du hier im Frühjahr bis Herbst die Chance auf Flundern, und sollte es möglich sein tiefes Wasser um ca 10m Tiefe zu ereichen, auch auf Klische und Scholle hast.
Ferner könnte es Wolfsbarsche zu fangen geben, gerade an den hart strömenden Stellen.
Du benötigst zum Brandungsangeln an der Nordsee eigentlich umbedingt eine Brandungsrute mit einem Wurfgewicht bis 200g und passender Brandungsrolle, da dank des Tidenhubs mit Krallbleien nicht unter 100g (meist so 150g) gefischt werden muss. Kompromisse beim Gerät führen dann schnell zum totalen Frust. 
Strandrutenhalter nicht vergessen, am besten ein Dreibein, ansonsten werden die Brandungsruten sehr schnell sehr schwer.

Als Köder wird wohl der Wattwurm in Frage kommen, den man auf der Wattseite sicher findet und mit einer Forke ausgraben kann.
Vieleicht gibt es die Biester auch auf der Insel zu kaufen, kenne mich leider nicht aus.

Hornhecht wären im Sommer bei ruhigem und sonnigen Wetter möglicherweise von der Hafenmole auf Fischfetzen an der Floßangel zu erbeuten. Ob es auch möglich ist von der Mole auf Plattfisch zu gehen, weiß ich leider nicht, wenn ja, könntest Du jedoch sicher etwas leichteres Gerät verwenden.

Genaueres zu den einzelnen Fangmethoden findest Du hier im Board an vielen Stellen, nutze doch mal die Suchfunktion.

Noch ein Tipp wenn die einheimischen Angler auch etwas schweigsam sein sollten, schau Ihnen trotzdem über die Schulter und ziehe aus dem Beobachteten Deine Schlüsse, denn die kennen sich einfach aus.


----------



## AndyAusMonheim (23. November 2004)

*AW: Ostfriesische Inseln*

Hallo zusamen,

 das sind doch schonmal ein paar ganz brauchbare Hinweise für einen in Sachen Nordsee blutigen Anfänger 

 Die Sache mit der starken Strömung innerhalb der Priele ist schon richtig, konnte das schon des öfteren beim Durchwaten zur Sandbank feststellen. In diesen Prielen sind also Platten zu holen?!? Wie schaut es denn mit den Buhnen aus (die Steinpackungen, die zur Strandbefestigung vom Strand aus ins Wasser verlaufen)- ist da ggf. auch was möglich?!?! Da gibts ziemlich viel Futterkrams wie z.B. Garnelen, Muscheln und kleine Krebse zwischen den Steinen...

 Ich habe auch irgendwo gelesen (glaube in der aktuellen Ausgabe des "Blinker"), dass auf Platten auch die Sandbank selbst und nicht nur der Raum davor oder dahinter interessant sein kann. Kann das jemand bestätigen oder soll man schon tunlichst schauen,dass man die etwas tieferen Bereiche dahinter befischt!?

 Die Sache mit dem Hafenbecken und der Mole klingt ganz interessant, zumal ich hier wahrscheinlich auch mit ner mittleren Karpfenrute klarkommen würde, oder!?! Dann hätte sich zum "Antesten" ja erstmal die Anschaffung einer ja doch etwas kostspieligen Brandungsausstattung relativiert...

 Bis hierhin schonmal viiiielen Dank für Eure Tipps und wer noch was weiss immer fleissig posten |rolleyes

 Bis denne,
 Andy


----------



## Tüskendör (25. November 2004)

*AW: Ostfriesische Inseln*

Moin und ach was... 

ich kenne Baltrum nur so, anglerisch nicht. Trotzdem bin ich überzeugt davon, das was "geht". Von den "Einheimischen" nicht mürbe machen lassen - die kennen halt die noch die wirklich fischreichen Jahre wo man Plattfische eher aufgesammelt, denn geangelt hat - und stellen sich für 3 Platten nun einfach nicht mehr hin. 

Wenn es nur halbwegs so ist wie auf Borkum:
Plattfische gehen ganzjährig, mit einem Minimum im Januar/Februar und dem Massen-Maximum um den September rum, die dicksten um den Juni herum. Schollen und Klieschen sind zahlenmäßig der Flunder weit überlegen, je wattiger desto größer wird der Anteil von Blendlingen und Flundern. Anders als massenhaft in teurer und schlechter Literatur beschrieben (einer schreibt wohl beim anderen ab) kommen auch Schollen und Klieschen REGELMÄßIG bis in das hüfttiefe Wasser, wenn nur ein bisserl Strömung da ist und etwas tieferes Wasser vorgelagert ist. 
Hornhecht mit dem Max im Mai/Juni,
Meeräschen von Juni bis etwa anfang September 
Wolfsbarsch mit dem Max im August/September,
Kabeljau wohl wirklich eher mau. 

Süd/Südostwind ist für Platte ziemlich schlecht. Ob "Massenfänge" auf Baltrum drin sind weiß ich nicht, die Pfanne bekommt man zumindest mit ein bisschen Geduld sicherlich voll. Maue Tage, vielleicht mal der Schneider-schwarz sind auch anderswo drin... 
Einfach probieren. 
Die Karpfenrute reicht (wenn man sich Tage mit Wind von der offenen See aussuchen kann) locker, an den meisten Tagen überwirft man die Platten ohnehin. Bei auflaufendem Wasser sind die Platten im allgemeinen beißfreudiger als bei ablaufendem Wasser und ein büschen Welle ist immer gut. Immer den Rückweg bei auflaufendem Wasser im Auge haben... 
Zum Thema Krallenblei: manchmal gut, wenn eine Senke/Prilrinne gezielt beangelt werden soll - manchmal ist ein mit der Strömung gehendes Blei einfach besser: denn der Butt passt sich auch der Strömung, dem Wasserstand an. Und es landet mit der Zeit oft erfolgreich dort, wo Mensch wegen "gefühlt" zu "flach" niemals hingeschmissen hätte....  
Gruß und Petri von der Insel Borkum.


----------



## AndyAusMonheim (25. November 2004)

*AW: Ostfriesische Inseln*

Hallo Tüskendör,

 ein wirklich informatives Posting, vielen Dank dafür #h

 Der der Sandbank vorgelagerte Priel am Baltrumer Strand ist recht gross, ich denke ohne zu übertreiben mindestens 200m und auch gut tief- wenn wir im Sommer immer zur Sandbank gelaufen sind, standen wir noch locker bis zur Brust im Wasser, manche mussten sogar schwimmen (schöööne Zeit- *seufz* ). Folglich sollte hier bei Flut doch eine akzeptable Wassertiefe und gute Strömung herrschen, oder!?!?

 Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, liegt die Hauptfangzeit für nahezu alle Fischarten um August/ September herum?!? Tagsüber wird es dann am Strand recht voll sein aufgrund des Badebetriebes (ist ja für Dich als Insulaner sicherlich kein Fremdwort), lohnt es sich dann erst ab ca. 20h am Strand aufzuschlagen und bis Mitternacht zu bleiben?!? Abends ist es doch glaube ich eh´ aussichtsreicher, oder?!?

 Wie steht es denn mit den Aussichten rings um einen Buhnenkopf herum?!? Gibt es hier nur "Lütte" oder kann man es dort auch mal versuchen?!?  Hatte schon zweimal durch Zufall ne kleine Platte im Kescher liegen beim Krabbenfangen. Aber nur winzig mit vielleicht 15cm...

 Das Angeln in der tiefen Rinne zwischen den Inseln ist auch erfolgsversprechend?!? Hier aber sicherlich nur mit schwerem Brandungszeug, oder?!?!

 Fragen über Fragen |uhoh: . Ich hoffe, ich strapaziere Dich/ Euch nicht zu sehr, aber ich bin echt neugierig...

 Freue mich auf weitere Postings!!!

 Viele Grüsse,
 Andy


----------



## Tüskendör (25. November 2004)

*AW: Ostfriesische Inseln*

Hi,

Jo. Der wechselnde Wasserstand ist das Problem: eine Stelle, die am Vortag bei auflaufendem Wasser noch gut war, ist am nächsten Tag bei auflaufendem Wasser vielleicht wirklich lange zu flach oder du musst sie vielleicht wegen "zuviel" Wasser zu schnell verlassen.
Der August ist gut weil, weil es viele unterschiedliche Fische zu beangeln gibt (Aale, vielleicht Makrelen, sind dann ja auch noch da). Die meisten Butt werden später mit den Starkwindphasen September bis November da sein, doch in dem Zeitraum wandern gleichzeitig Aale, Wolfsbarsche und später die größeren Platten mehr und mehr ab.
Ein breiter Pril ist nicht immer der Beste: ist der Priel irgendwo schmaler, "kanalisiert" das den Weg den der Fisch nimmt und du fängst mitunter mehr.... 

Von Buhnenköpfen angel ich (ausser zur Hornhechtzeit) nicht so gern, irgendwie fehlt mir da das "Ambiente", und hängerträchtige Steine sind da meist auch, und manchmal rutschig, bisweilen stinkig und sowieso.... und nachts angeln ? Hm, ich fange tagsüber mehr. Bei ganz ruhigem Wasser (und auf Dorsch und Wittling) ist das vielleicht was anderes ... aber die Platten und der Wolfsbarsch kommen mit der Flut - Punkt. Und  bei Makrelen, Hornhecht und Meeräschen sagen sogar andere, dass es im Hellen besser funzt.... ))


----------



## AndyAusMonheim (26. November 2004)

*AW: Ostfriesische Inseln*

Hey Tüskendör,

 habe die von Dir nachgereichten Tipps mit grossem Interesse gelesen.

 Man kann also wie schon gesagt den Spätsommer als beste Fangzeit mit möglichst vielseitigen Aussichten bezeichnen- bis auf die schon erwähnten zahlreichen Badegäste ist das ja ein feiner Umstand, wettertechnisch und so gesehen!
 Das mit dem Priel und dem "Nadelöhr"  leuchtet ein, ist ja in Flüssen oder Verbindungen zweier Gewässer ähnlich. Dieses ist wie Du schon angesprochen hast aber von Mal zu Mal verlagert und anders geformt. Muss man dann halt vor Ort mal sehen, ob sich eine solche günstige Stelle auftut...
 Mit der Verletzungsgefahr an den Buhnen und dem Umstand mit den Hängern etc. hast Du nicht ganz unrecht, ich habe mich auch schon das eine oder andere Mal beim Herumklettern auf den Allerwertesten gesetzt :c
 Bis hierhin waren das ja schonmal echt tolle Tipps!!!
 Das Seegat zwischen den Inseln sollte man auch besser sein lassen oder ist diese Stelle von Dir noch nicht so intensiv erprobt worden?!? Ich meine nur, wegen der harten Strömung und der Tiefe (angeblich bis zu 14m?!?) könnte da doch auch was gehen, oder?!?!

 Bis hierhin wie gesagt schonmal vielen Dank #h

 Wird auf Borkum eigentlich regelmässig Brandungsangeln betrieben?!? Ich überlege nur gerade, dass ein Urlaub an der Nordsee ja nicht immer nur auf Baltrum stattfinden muss  ?!?! Was Neues wäre ja auch mal reizvoll...

 Viele Grüsse,
 Andy


----------



## Tüskendör (26. November 2004)

*AW: Ostfriesische Inseln*

"Man kann also wie schon gesagt den Spätsommer als beste Fangzeit mit möglichst vielseitigen Aussichten bezeichnen" 

Ja, finde schon. Wolfsbarsch, Aale, die Platten, Aalmuttern, Makrelen, Meeräschen können regelmäßig gefangen werden. Der Vorteil im Spätsommer ist vor allem, das nahezu bei jedem Wind was geht: bei "schön" und "Wind vom Festland her" kann man ausweichend die "Schönwetterfische" Makrele testen oder Meeräsche kniffeln, und das Wolfsbarsche entgegen dämlicher und teurer Literatur (ich lese nie wieder was ausserhalb dieses Forums über Fische) auch bei prallem Sonnenschein funktionieren können, wurde eindrucksvoll bewiesen... Wenn du Plattfisch-Fan bist und in erster Linie "Masse" willst, dann eben später, aber nicht zu spät im Herbst... Wenn du Hornhechte und wirklich große Platte möchtest, dann eher Ende Mai und Juni.

" Das Seegat zwischen den Inseln sollte man auch besser sein lassen oder ist diese Stelle von Dir noch nicht so intensiv erprobt worden?!? Ich meine nur, wegen der harten Strömung und der Tiefe (angeblich bis zu 14m?!?) könnte da doch auch was gehen, oder?!?!"

Natürlich wird da "Fisch" sein, ist eben die Frage wie weit man da "rankommt". Vor 2 Jahren ging hier die Nordspitze der Insel noch sehr gut zu beangeln, die reicht an den Rand der Verbindung Voorentief-Osterems rein. Dieses Jahr wars etwas schlechter, weil  das Wasser irgendwie schneller und flacher reinläuft und dich schnell vom dem Angelplatz vertreibt, wo man früher nur wenige Meter zurückweichen musste. Auf der West-/Südwestseite Richtung Fahrwasser/Randzelgat müsste man hier nach Seekarte von den Buhnenköpfen aus ca. 150 (schräg) werfen, um die 10m-Linie zu überschreiten und gleichzeitig die "Unterwasserbuhnen-Hänger" zu vermeiden. Muss aber nicht, weil der Fisch eben in die Buhnenfelder eindringt...oder muss man wegen dem Kabeljau vielleicht doch - wees nicht und probiert ja sonst keiner - oder sagt mir keiner. 



"Wird auf Borkum eigentlich regelmässig Brandungsangeln betrieben?!?"

NEEE! Außer mir angelt hier in der Brandung fast keine Sau, etwas mehr zur Hornhechtzeit oder gezielt auf Aal von den Buhnen.
Und das, obwohl ein Mensch im dem Buch "Modernes Meeresangeln in der Nord- und Ostsee" geschrieben hat Borkum wäre eine "Angelinsel". Hm, am Strand habe ich noch niemals jemanden angeln gesehen - wenn ich nicht zufällig mit jemandem zusammen hingegangen bin....unfassbar. Rund 10 km anglerisch brauchbarer Plattfischstrand und rund 5 km brauchbare Buhnenfelder + Häfen und Fahrrinne - alles für dich fast allein. Ich bräuchte selbst jemanden, der mir zeigt wie ich 150m werfe.... ich will den Kabeljau und will ihn (wegen dem "Ambiente") vom Strand aus, es muss gehen. Derzeit packe ich mit 2 Haken jetzt regelmäßig um 70, mit Rückenwind um 90 Meter - mit 150 Metern könnte man hier während der gesamten Zeit des auflaufenden Wassers in 8 bis 12 Meter tiefem Wasser angeln... aber ich bin dran und denke es wird noch - Investitionen, Übung und viele gute Tip(p)s aus dem Forum zeigen schon gut Wirkung (dank euch).    #6

Alles wird gut.... 

"Baltrum oder Borkum" hm, mag ich nichts zu sagen, weil ich Baltrum eben anglerisch nicht kenne. Wenn du hier alles über Wolfsbarsche durchliest was du findest, dann findest du irgendwo eine Randbemerkung über gute Wolfsbarschfänge auf Norderney, was sehr, sehr glaubwürdig ist - weil es hier etwa zur selben Zeit gut "rappelte". Weit von wech ist Baltrum da jedenfalls nicht....    :q |wavey: 

Gruß und Petri.


----------

